# Tim Sylvia: "Pudzianowski Is Scared"



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Sylvia-Pudzianowski-Scared-for-May-21-Moosin-Bout-23671

BOSTON – Tim Sylvia is trying to see to it that 2010 turns out better than 2009 did. It hasn’t been easy.

The former UFC champion, struggling to rehab his name after coming out-of-shape and ill-focused into his nine-second knockout loss to 48-year-old boxer Ray Mercer last June, said he’s had three scheduled fights fall through in the past four months. Proposed dates for the Dream promotion on New Year’s Eve and in April were nixed, as was a fight against Wes Sims in March in Ohio.

On Monday, wearing a Boston Red Sox cap and a laid-back expression, Sylvia stood on a stage in the basement of a bar next to Fenway Park posing for a collection of Polish-speaking media. Next to him, wearing a tight black shirt, black pants and a tan, was Mariusz Pudzianowski, the five-time World’s Strongest Man whose crude but entertaining MMA debut in December drew exceptionally high television ratings in Poland.

“He’s a big boy, but I can tell he’s scared,” said Sylvia, 34, who hadn’t heard of Pudzianowski until he was offered the fight. “He wouldn’t stare at me straight on, eye to eye. He kept turning away. So he’s definitely worried already.”

The 320-pound Pudzianowski seemed to have sized Sylvia up for the first time as well.

“Tim is a big man, so there will be a lot of targets to bash up,” he said in remarks in Polish that were translated for the roughly 20 people attending the press conference.

The heavyweight face-off marked the launch of the promotional push for “Moosin: God of Martial Arts,” a May 21 card scheduled for the DCU Center in Worcester, Mass., which is 40 miles west of Boston. Ohio-based promoter Corey Fischer, also a former Toughman promoter, said the event will be available on pay-per-view on all cable and satellite systems and will be distributed by Integrated Sports Media of New Jersey, which mostly promotes boxing pay-per-views.

The event, which is being promoted as the first major sanctioned MMA card in Massachusetts, has not yet been approved by the state athletic commission, which formed March 1. Fischer said “all the paperwork’s going through right now” and “will be done by this week.” Sylvia said Monday he didn’t believe he was yet licensed to fight in Massachusetts, while Pudzianowski has a fight for the Polish KSW promotion on May 7. Asked about the risk fighting two weeks before the Sylvia match, Pudzianowski said: “I’m crazy. I like challenges.”

The event was originally scheduled for April 23 but was postponed. An agreement is in place with the 15,000-seat DCU Center, which is promoting the card on its Web site and had a representative speak enthusiastically at the press conference.

According to press materials, the promotion is financed by “Mr. Oh,” an affluent Korean businessman who owns a large Tae Kwon Do promotional company in South Korea. Moosin has promoted MMA shows in South Korea and the United States. Fischer said he met Pudzianowski’s representation through his connection with Moosin, which plans an expansion into Poland.

Fisher said he met Oh after accompanying former Toughman star Eric “Butterbean” Esch to a Moosin fight in South Korea. Esch later headlined a Moosin card in Alabama, and is set to face former Boson Bruins hockey enforcer Lyndon Byers on May 21. Fischer said the super-heavyweight bout won’t be on the pay-per-view and is only to raise money for charity. In remarks at the press conference, Byers said the money would go to the family of a slain Boston police officer.

“It’s just to raise money, they’re not going to go to kill each other,” Fischer said. “That’s not the intentional at all.”

The pay-per-view will also feature a handful of UFC and PRIDE veterans. Travis Wiuff will face Mu Bae Choi, Travis Lutter will face east coast Gracie Fusion fighter Rafael Natal and Yves Edwards will face WEC veteran Mike Campbell.

The promotion also said it is close to finalizing a deal to match top female fighters Tara LaRosa and Roxanne Modafferi, likely at a 130-pound catch-weight. Moosin is awaiting clearance from Strikeforce to use Modaferri.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nuf said about Timmay.....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

meh. tim is a pretty good fighter when he follows his gameplan properly, and that 9 second Ko didnt prove anything but that mercer punches very, very hard.

that said, I'm pretty sure Pudz would roll right over timmay.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I like Tim more than most people, but I'm still picking Pudzianowski to win. If he comes out and runs Tim down, closes the distance and lands some solid shots, he should be able to chop down Timmy Chonga.


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pudz will win


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Mercer didn't humble Tim?...*

...At this stage in Sylvia's (so called) career, he needs to close his mouth. Calling someone "scared" is the last thing he should be doing. If I was Tim, I would train with bad intentions, jack up my cardio, get in the best shape possible, and let my hands do the talking. If Sylvia loses again, he might as well just be a commentator or help out at a training camp. I would be too embarrassed to fight again...


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

The guy that wants Lesnar after 1 MMA fight is scared? I just can't seem to connect the dots on this one.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Pudzianowski will roll over Tim but in no way....let me say that again IN NO WAY is he ready for the big time UFC Heavyweight division.....If he was dont you think Dana would break his neck getting him ??? But hey he was probably to busy trying to zone out James Tony to hear anything else.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if he isnt scared, he should be.

tim has the size and reach to tap him on his fat head.

Pudz is also one of the few ppl on earth that is slower then Timmy in the standup. Tim will actually have a nice handspeed advantage.

to me, its all about how motivated, how hard trained and how ready Timmy is, if he comes in at 70% he will roll over Pudz easily with punches.

How will Puds get inside vs Timmy? He isnt Mercer, his hands are a joke. his kicks are lil girl kicks with no range and he is very slow??

maybe he will look for GnP??


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Pudz may not have a lot of range but he chopped dude's legs right out from under him with them. they have crazy power if nothing else.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Pudz may not have a lot of range but he chopped dude's legs right out from under him with them. they have crazy power if nothing else.


 ill agree there.

timmy has decent hands he could keep Pudz outside.

i would really like to see Pudz grapple with timmy, not exactly timmys strongpoint.

i think in a striking contest Pudz will lose, it would really surprise me if he won a standup battle.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm I can see how you would think that


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Hmmmmmmm I can see how you would think that


 yea Pudz came to my gym and flexed his muscles and said im pretty fly for a white guy, im all upset now.

should i write about it in my diary?? or only real fighters do that? 

you write like u got so much cred cuz of some silly sticker beside your name. lol. i can see why you would think that means you know more then others.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I have Tim Syvlia winning this one. << Wow that feels weird.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope Pudz learned some technique to go along with his massive power. If so he could be very dangerous to Timmy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

alizio said:


> ill agree there.
> 
> timmy has decent hands he could keep Pudz outside.
> 
> ...


pudz grappling is a big question mark but I personally would say he shouldn't take it to the ground unless it's much, much better anyone knows. 

I have a feeling we'll see Pudz chop Timmay down and then GnP him on the ground. If that doesn't happen quickly though we may just see Pudz gas, I've heard that he doesn't have a ton of endurance, and then it's just a matter of tim jabbing him to death.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Everything in Pudz game is a question mark.

I mean I know the guy is massive and has tons of power but all we really saw was him kick someone in the leg a few times.

With the right training this guy can be a beast but I don't care you can't catch up to a champion not even a washed up champ like Sylvia.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Everything in Pudz game is a question mark.
> 
> I mean I know the guy is massive and has tons of power but all we really saw was him kick someone in the leg a few times.
> 
> With the right training this guy can be a beast but I don't care you can't catch up to a champion not even a washed up champ like Sylvia.


 not to mention the end of the fight. where Pudz looks completely exhausted lol he looked real, real tired.

he is gonna gas 100%

I think Ray Mercer could beat Pudz tbh


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya I agree.

The only reason I am even giving Pudz a chance is because of Tims recent losses. We don't know where his head is at right now he might be unstable and mentally weak.

The true Tim Sylvia will win if he shows up. I hope so I wouldn't mind seeing big Tim in Strikeforce or Dream.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

alizio said:


> his kicks are lil girl kicks with no range and he is very slow??


You clearly did not see his first fight. I'm sure after he kicked you, you wouldn't be calling them girl kicks anymore.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

RWMenace said:


> You clearly did not see his first fight. I'm sure after he kicked you, you wouldn't be calling them girl kicks anymore.


 touche. was a bad comparison. they obviously had some power but i was speaking more of the technique and range on the kicks.

unfortunately i have seen that "Fight". i dont know what to make of it or him.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

I would like to see Pudz beat Silva, Silva is done, Pudz could be interesting for a few years and he has a much greater following so I will be putting some money on him. His cardio is not great but the guy spent two minutes pulling a two ton train with his teach so he must have some gas in the tank. Sylvia just looks like he needs to fight a fork. If Pudz can win this and get some great wrestling training he could become a HW force, in the literal sense of the word. Not saying he will but Sylvia id done and so I must bet money against him s those fighters have a big tendency to lose.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright guys, im sorry to say this but this guy has no chance on Tim. Having watched both fight, he has nothing on him.
Just watch his MMA debut where u see some raw power to be respected, but hes chasing his opponent w his hands down, guuess what Tim w his crazy reach will jab him to death

I really hope to see Tim Sylvia lose everytime he fights
I just dislike the guy.

Because.. of the roids, goofy looking, being a hunter, being republican, thinking too highly of himself, white trashy, mileticht camp enough said.

Anyway he should be taking the W early in the 1st


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

puds has nominal skill and his chances of winning are based on brute force and nowt else. If sylvia can do what he did against monson and stop the takedown and keeps moving around the ring then im backing sylvia. If sylvia lasts one round assuming he dont ko puds then sylvia will be on his way to victory and back to mainstream mma


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol i could enjoy these 2 freaks fight
I guess ill have to root for Pudz since i want Tim Sylvia to lose so bad !


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> puds has nominal skill and his chances of winning are based on brute force and nowt else. If sylvia can do what he did against monson and stop the takedown and keeps moving around the ring then im backing sylvia. If sylvia lasts one round assuming he dont ko puds then sylvia will be on his way to victory and back to mainstream mma


while monson was very strong and one of the best grapplers sylvia ever faced, jeff is also a midget in the HW division. monson's problem wasn't taking sylvia down even, it was that his body was so compact he could barely reach sylvia's face or limbs from the guard. It was like watching Frodo fighting Shaquille O Neal.

I think Pudz has more power and way less submission skill which, for win or loss, should make for a very different fight. I do not see Pudz trying to take Sylvia down to be honest, he is going to use his real strength, which is only in hitting hard.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Tim who?


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

cabby said:


> Tim who?


Tim who ???

Tim S.y.l.v.i.a
Tim the Former UFC HW Champ -in a low pool period of the division Sylvia
Tim the Tall -nonetheless unathletic fighter Sylvia
Poor technique -although crazy reach advantage
Blind date Tim Sylvia
Tim Matt Hughes used to give him nightmares in his camp Sylvia
Tim 'how taste my pee-pee' the one who hung up w the left overs of Arlovskys Sylvia
Tim the ones who shoots baby tigers in extinction Sylvia
The Maniac who used to 'fornicate w his belt on'

Tim who??? 
Tim who???
Oh, wait.. i get it !


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I litteraly cannot believe this. its like wrestling forum hypocrisy up in this, James Toney kills baby kittens, but Mariusz Pudzianowski is a pretty cool guy backed to knock down giant ole Tim. whatever i dont care. My how Sylvia has fallen, from UFC Heavyweight Champ... to a sideshow act with the Worlds strongest man... and being billed as the underdog. wow just wow.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SickBoy38 said:


> Tim who ???
> 
> Tim S.y.l.v.i.a
> Tim the Former UFC HW Champ -in a low pool period of the division Sylvia
> ...


I thought I knew that guy in the cage from somewhere, god I miss that show.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Pudzianowski would be wise to try to to close distance immediately and look for a takedown. I don't think he's going to do that though; he'll try to stand and Sylvia should be able to win with his reach.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

i would imagine any fight beyond the first round would be a hard oxygen push for Pudz...plus, if he gets taken down, he's not getting silvia off of him. just sayin'


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

but i hope this isn't a joke fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mtt_c said:


> i would imagine any fight beyond the first round would be a hard oxygen push for Pudz...plus, if he gets taken down, he's not getting silvia off of him. just sayin'




You my friend are extremely unenlightened about Pudzianowski.


He likely has the best muscle and cardio endurance of ANYONE in MMA. He runs a ~5 minute mile (on average) and trains for muscle endurance possibly more than anyone else on the planet.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Pudz by suffocation. My how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lol pudz is a beast i cant imagine anyone choking him or ko him


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I have being fan of Pudza for years. I know few strongmans from my country and know how they train and cardio (better said Anaerobic endurance) could not be a question. They train almost at 100% of their capacity and maintain it for long time. 

Also Pudza trains more than few years Taekwondo(not best style for MMA but better than nothing).

He is strongest man in MMA world today - no question. 

What he need to do is to cut 265. He will have to lose lot of muscle for this. *cry* 



Rusko said:


> lol pudz is a beast i cant imagine anyone choking him or ko him


He is a beast indeed but thats nothing to do with you chin. About chokes - when technique is good you go to tap or sleep.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Atilak said:


> What he need to do is to cut 265. He will have to lose lot of muscle for this.



This is the biggest problem I see for Super Pudz, he can definitely do it, but cutting down will take a while. Apparently he's walking around at 287lb's now, so he doesn't have a HUGE amount to cut, some fighters in lighter divisions cut way more to make weight. And anyway, he probably just needs to change his diet. I read an interview with him in December's issue of Fighting Fit and he said he has an incredibly high calorie diet, change that a little and keep the anaerobic work up and he'll drop weight in no time...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Pudz has some hard leg kicks and tim has alot of leg to kick, that is how he will probably spend the first few min.
I am actually looking forward to watching this fight, hopefully as a guage on how Pudz is progressing..


----------

